# Calling All Great Lakes Region Furries!



## ladyhawk21 (Nov 2, 2009)

We've got a furry forum just for you!  

yellowdogclub.com started out as a forum for local furs who wanted to chat with other local furries without the "omg drama"

Now we're looking to expand our membership base!  We are an easy to use forum with furry chat, hot topics, flash games (adding more all the time), and more!  And we don't _just_ talk about furry stuff either!  We're also hoping to add an IRC chat soon, as well as some other fun new features.

Looking to meet local furs?  Need a room/ride to a con?  Want to share your art/stories/music?  Want to compete against other members for the high scores on our flash games?  If you're a furry from the Great Lakes region, then come check us out!

HERE!!!!


----------



## Dass (Nov 2, 2009)

You have 5 seconds before lock/delete.


----------



## ladyhawk21 (Nov 2, 2009)

Dass said:


> You have 5 seconds before lock/delete.



or not! good try thar squirt.


----------



## Dass (Nov 2, 2009)

ladyhawk21 said:


> or not! good try thar squirt.



Damn it.

And who are you calling squirt?


----------



## ladyhawk21 (Nov 3, 2009)

Dass said:


> Damn it.
> 
> And who are you calling squirt?




you ya little fuzz ball!  lol


----------



## Corto (Nov 3, 2009)

EDIT: nevermind


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 3, 2009)

Corto said:


> EDIT: nevermind


Why didn't you do the world some justice and lock this?  :c


----------

